# Used Pellet Stove



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Just a question: Would or have you bought a used pellet stove? I am looking into one for my basement which I will be starting to finish this winter and have been seeing some nice stoves on CL. I am tempted to look into some but am leery of not buying new on something that has fire burning in it in my basement. Basically my basement is a walkout and I would have the stove in the living area so the stove pipe will have to 90 out of the stove and exit through the wall closer to the ceiling rather than the floor. 

Thank you,

Neil


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

smokepants said:


> Just a question: Would or have you bought a used pellet stove? I am looking into one for my basement which I will be starting to finish this winter and have been seeing some nice stoves on CL. I am tempted to look into some but am leery of not buying new on something that has fire burning in it in my basement. Basically my basement is a walkout and I would have the stove in the living area so the stove pipe will have to 90 out of the stove and exit through the wall closer to the ceiling rather than the floor.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Neil


If you do a thorough inspection you should be fine. Bring a good flashlight and take a good look into the firebox and feed auger and shoot also look at how the grates appear if they look goo you should be fine. You do not want deformities, too much scale or rust in any of these areas. The steel should look clean, and straight and the grates should be the same and you should be fine.

The bigger issues can be whether the drive motors for the augur and fan are OK as they can be expensive particularily if you aren't handy enough to fix the problems yourself.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks FQ! I will keep my eyes open for a high quality unit. Once in a while there is a Harman or Quadrafire for sale.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

They are usually high efficiency and vent through the wall with pvc


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> They are usually high efficiency and vent through the wall with pvc


PVC? In a pellet stove?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

That may be intake air that I am thinking about.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

From what I have read some stoves run better with an Outside Air Kit, that may be the pvc you saw. I am still looking into a used stove but have not even started on the finishing of the basement yet. I don't know if its smart to purchase a stove then finish the basement or vise versa.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

My stove was used. And it has been a great stove. Its an englander stove and has not had a lick of trouble with it.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Hook! I am leaning toward the used if I can find a nice one.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

As it has been stated look for quality and ability to get parts. Some brands and models are hard to get parts for repair.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Get the outside air kit. You don't want to use the air that you already heated. Much safer too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This is the place for info

http://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/who-make-the-best-pellet-stove-for-the.104399/


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

FYI my Son put one in his house.. The insurance company was called so they wouldnt have an issue with insurance company. They said just get a UL approved stove, and have a licensed contractor install it (read: building permit). Its inspected and approved, now its insured with a small premium increase.
They said if you dont do the protocol, you arent insured. Your mileage may vary with your insurance company.


----------

